# Knights of Honor nur 1024x768



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. September 2010)

Haloo Zocker Frreunde.

Ich habe von einen freund eine alte Computerbild Spiele bekomme wo Knights of Honor drin war/ist. Nun habe ich eine Problem das Spiel will sich nur in 1024x768 Starten lassen und lässt sich auch leider nicht verändern.

Nun ist meine Frage gibt es irrenwie eine Programm oder ein Trick/Tipp wie ich das Spiel auf eine Höherer Auflösung bekomme ? 

Aber eine frage habe ich noch noch kann man auch eine Höhere Auflösung per downsampling bekommen ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. September 2010)

Dudu´s lasst mich mal net hängen....will bitte Hilfe !!!


----------

